# Maas angeln Angelschein?



## Istanblues (16. September 2008)

Moin zusammen,

ich hätt ma ein frage,
welchen angelschein brauche ich für die maas?
ausser die maas karte natürlich ( weiß jemend evt. wo man ihn in venlo kriegt?)
 es war so das ich früher nur die maas karte besaß, ich ab jetzt aber gelesen das man noch andere  scheine braucht??
ich wurde damals aber auch kontrolliert wo ich nur die maas karte besaß und es gab keinen streß. . . .

würde mich über über eure hlfe freuen 

mfg istanblues


----------



## cappy (17. September 2008)

*AW: Maas angeln Angelschein????????????????????????????*

Du brauchst prinzipiell erstmal den VisPas, den bekommst Du entweder in Holland oder auch in deutschen, grenznahen Angelshops. Benutze mal die Boardsuche und suche nach Vispas und/oder schau auf gimli's Seite vorbei, da steht eigentlich alles was man für's Angeln in NL wissen muß: www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de

Gruß

cappy


----------



## peterws (17. September 2008)

*AW: Maas angeln Angelschein????????????????????????????*



Istanblues schrieb:


> ausser die maas karte natürlich


...gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht!

Du willst einen Vispas haben!

Mehr ? gingen wohl nicht?


----------



## C.K. (17. September 2008)

*AW: Maas angeln Angelschein?*

Die ganzen "???" habe ich mal eingekürzt und den Thread in unser NL Forum verschoben.


----------



## Stahlvorfach (21. September 2008)

*AW: Maas angeln Angelschein?*

War dieses Jahr noch nicht in Holland angeln und habe somit auch noch keinen VisPas. Wollte jedoch in 2 Wochen mal an die Maas, um Hecht und Zander an den Haken zu bekommen. 
Jetzt habe ich gelesen, dass mit dem kleinen VisPas nur eine Rute und keine Kunstköder erlaubt sind. Der große bzw. normale VisPas erlaubt dies, kostet aber ca. 45 Euro im Jahr. Da ich dieses Jahr noch maximal 2 Mal nach Holland fahre, lohnt sich das nicht wirklich. 
Gibt es eine Alternative? Bspw. eine Wochen- oder Tageskarte?

Ich hoffe, dass mir jemand helfen kann, denn hierzu habe ich nichts gefunden.


----------



## gimli (21. September 2008)

*AW: Maas angeln Angelschein?*

Ich glaube kaum, dass dir jemand richtig helfen kann.

Das Problem liegt einfach darin begründet, dass die Federatie Limburg offiziell keine Tages- oder Wochenkarten für die provinziellen/staatlichen Gewässer ausgibt und spezielle Karten nur einen fakultativen Charakter besitzen – also den VISpas voraussetzen. Allerdings gibt es für spezielle Vereinsgewässer und/oder (Forellen-)Teiche diese Karten/Scheine.

Anders sieht es mit den Angelsportverbänden/Federaties Groningen Drenthe und Zuidwest Nederland aus. Da ist es kein Problem  diese Tages- oder Wochenkarten zu bekommen.

Andererseits solltest du dir den Kauf eines VISpas nochmals durch den Kopf gehen lassen, da die Raubfischzeit nur erst beginnt. #6


----------



## ichbinauchda85 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Maas angeln Angelschein?*

hab diesbezüglich auch mal eine Frage. Und zwar ich bin sehr oft in Holland unterwegs. Allerdings besitze ich KEINEN Angelschein. Ich geh sonst immer zusammen mit einem Freund in Schermbeck an den Forellenteich und "schaue nur" zu. ;-)
Benötige ich um in Holland an der Maas zu fischen einen Angelschein? oder kann ich diesen an irgendeiner Post dort erwerben?? ich hab mal gehört das dies dort geht. Das ich für ne Jahreskarte 45€ oder so bezahle und dann mit 2 Ruten angeln darf stimmt das?

wäre echt nett wenn mir einer antworten würde.

Petri Heil


----------

